# Potencia Altech Xp-2000



## nono63 (Feb 27, 2014)

Hola gente del Foro : he leido todo lo referente a la potencia Altech Xp1000, poseo una , la diferencia que dice Xp2000 , no se la diferencia con la Xp1000; mi pregunta consiste si se podría cambiar los transistores de salida que son TIP35C por el par TIP147 y TIP142, el transformador tiene 45 + 45 Volts en DC y 4 o 5 Amperes, ¿ se lograría un poco mas de potencia haciendo el cambio de los transistores de salida y subiendo el Amperaje del transformador ? Desde ya muchas gracias, he leido todo lo respecto a la Xp1000 que se publico en el foro , yo tambien me desilusioné cuando saqué la tapa del gabinete, pero bueno ya está.

Subo un par de imagenes de la potencia.


----------



## nasaserna (Feb 28, 2014)

los tip35c no son darlington como los tip142c. podrías colocar unos transistores iguales en paralelo con resistencias de acople, 
. en ese gabinete puedes perfectamente colocar una etapa de potencia de mejores características sin problema, colocar otro transformador, mas transistores, mejor discipador, infinidad de cosas que hay de sobra en el foro, pásate por la parte de audio de gran señal y te volveras loco mirando lo que puedes hacer con lo que ya tienes, 
suerte y bienvenido al foro



como nota al margen puedes mejorar el sistema de protección. no la tires modifícala


----------



## nono63 (Feb 28, 2014)

Gracias Nasaserna, yo también pensé lo mismo, pero sería lo mismo , si he visto varios diagramas que me han gustado , hay uno en especial que entrega 100 o 150 W dependiendo de la carga y lleva el par  TIP142-147 , luego subo el diagrama y me gustaría la opinión del Foro , desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## nasaserna (Feb 28, 2014)

suerte con eso
por aquí somos viciosos con los amplificadores.
viendo las fotos del circuito, puedes usarlo con unas pequeñas variaciones y te puede salir mas barato


----------



## nono63 (Mar 2, 2014)

Hola al foro: De tanto buscar amplificadores encontré éste y me a gustado ,  me gustaria los consejos de uds. , desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## nasaserna (Mar 2, 2014)

Ese es decente no es tan decente, ya que es muy sencillo, de hecho  puede que sea muy  similar al que tienes en la caja, te podrias poner a adaptarlo,


----------



## Cacho (Mar 2, 2014)

Si me permitís opinar, ese ampli te va a dar un "pequeño" dolor de cabeza.

Para empezar, es un Clase B puro. Fijate que tiene 3 diodos para polarizar 6 junturas (2 de cada Darlington más las dos de los drivers _BD139/40). Problema MUY menor, llegado el caso.
De todas formas, si usás TIP35C-36C en vez de los Darlingtons vas a tener más alegrías. Y si en vez de la resistencia de 82r ponés otro diodo, mejor todavía.
Y si usás un control activo de bias (un transistor, un par de resistencias y un trim, nada raro), mejor que mejor.

Lo que sí te va a dar dolores de cabeza son las resistencias de ¡47! ohms en los emisores. Esas son de 0,47r . Y cuidado al usar los BD139/40 como drivers, que trabajan hasta con 60V y les estás dando 90V en el peor de los casos. Mejor reemplazalos por TIP29C/30C o similares, que trabajan con 100V, o MJE340-350, que manejan todavía más tensión (ya que estás, cambiá el AV también por uno de estos otros).

Con esos cambios, el circuito anda (hace años construí un par que siguen funcionando, con los 142/147 y sin modificarle el bias).
Tené presente que sale de Pablin.com, conocido por ser fuente de circuitos llenos de errores.

Saludos


----------



## nasaserna (Mar 2, 2014)

sip San Cacho tiene toda la razón.

Como te he dicho no heches en saco roto lo de analizar el circuito que ya tienes en el equipo, sácale un esquema y compara


----------



## nono63 (Mar 2, 2014)

Gracias Cacho por tus detalles de errores que tiene el circuito,  lo saqué de Pablin ya que hace tiempo he probado un circuito y un desastre , lo copié de la página Profesor Molina , lo vi también en Taringa y otra página mas , vos tendrías tu circuito modificado , desde ya gracias.


----------



## Tavo (Mar 3, 2014)

Ese circuito, quieras o no, *está sacado de Pablin.com*, sólo que "el profesor molina.com.ar" le ha borrado el típico fondo amarillo del diagrama... y el color rojo de los componentes...  Jajaja!








Saludos.


----------



## nasaserna (Mar 3, 2014)

Te recomiendo la zener de yiroshi zr400, simple y probada, y te vuelvo a decir verifica el circuito que ya tienes, viendo la fotografia puede ser muy similar  a esta
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/110027/ _
la tuya es complementaria 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-modular-zener-400w-78620/index2.html


----------



## Cacho (Mar 3, 2014)

nono63 dijo:


> gracias cacho...


De nada.


nono63 dijo:


> ...vos tendrias tu circuito modificado


No, no hice ningún esquema. Sólo reemplacé los BD por los TIP29C-30C (eran lo que había a mano, los MJE340/350 andan bien también), reemplacé las resistencias por 0r47, y (de esto me olvidé antes) le agregué la bobina que va en paralelo con la resistencia de 10r/5W que está a la salida. No me preguntes cuántas vueltas de qué alambre, porque no me acuerdo. Lo más fácil es que busques en cualquier ampli de una potencia similar que tenga un filtro así a la salida y copies eso.

Saludos


----------



## nono63 (Mar 7, 2014)

Hola gente del foro: nuevamente gracias Cacho por tus explicaciones ,seguí buscando circuitos y encontré éste que espero sea de verdad de la empresa Audison que en su epoca eran muy conocidos , les paso el circuito a ver que opinan uds. les paso el link el circuito, desde ya muchas gracias.

Les comento que he modificado un poco la potencia Altech cómo me sugirió Nasaserna y tuve buenos resultados , sin cambiar nada de la plaqueta y transistores de salida , solamente la fuente y el filtrado y por supuesto el disipador , subo un par de imágenes para recibir comentarios.


----------



## nasaserna (Abr 13, 2014)

Te felicito le subiste el estrato a tu amplificador, a veces las soluciones mas simples son las mejores, buena elección del disipador de calor. muy prolija la adaptación.


----------



## nono63 (Abr 13, 2014)

Gracias Nasa, te comento le cambié el transformador ,  el que tenía era de 24 + 24 en alterna y se lo cambié por uno que reformé a 30 + 30 y me dió mas robustez en el sonido , igual todavía no lo probé a full , por otra parte estoy haciendo el de Yiroshi de 100 + 100 , lo que mas me preocupa es el transformador, desde ya muchas gracias Nasaserna y a la gente del foro.


----------

